# Wobbly Toilet



## Silvrsled (Jul 24, 2008)

During our last camping trip, this past weekend, my wife commented that the toilet seem to wobble a bit side to side. This is the 3rd time we've been out in our OB and I noticed it before but kind of just brushed it off. Our last trailer's toilet was rock solid but it was a slightly differernt style. Is this normal?


----------



## Lmbevard (Mar 18, 2006)

Silvrsled said:


> During our last camping trip, this past weekend, my wife commented that the toilet seem to wobble a bit side to side. This is the 3rd time we've been out in our OB and I noticed it before but kind of just brushed it off. Our last trailer's toilet was rock solid but it was a slightly differernt style. Is this normal?


Mine don't rock. It does seem that it isn't totally supported by the floor but dosn't rock.


----------



## garyb1st (Dec 6, 2007)

I remember the dealer rep showing us how some of the Outback toilets turn slightly. Maybe 20 to 25 degrees. Ours doesn't but I wonder if those that do can be a bit loose because of the mechanism.


----------



## Silvrsled (Jul 24, 2008)

garyb1st said:


> I remember the dealer rep showing us how some of the Outback toilets turn slightly. Maybe 20 to 25 degrees. Ours doesn't but I wonder if those that do can be a bit loose because of the mechanism.


I will have to try that. Our dealer said nothing about it. Do you just twist the toilet or is it locked?


----------



## garyb1st (Dec 6, 2007)

Silvrsled said:


> I remember the dealer rep showing us how some of the Outback toilets turn slightly. Maybe 20 to 25 degrees. Ours doesn't but I wonder if those that do can be a bit loose because of the mechanism.


I will have to try that. Our dealer said nothing about it. Do you just twist the toilet or is it locked?
[/quote]

As I recall, he just twisted it. You may want to call Keystone first and verify that it works in your unit. I'd feel awful if you gave it a go and it ended up in the middle of the doorway.


----------



## California Jim (Dec 11, 2003)

Just tighten the two bolts holding it down which is most likely the problem. If not then it's possible that the closet ring that the toilet hooks onto is loose. Again an easy fix. Just pull off the toilet and tighten or re-drill the two bolts holding the closet ring to the camper floor. This toilet uses a reusable rubber seal so no need to fool around with a messy wax ring or buy any parts.

I had to redo my closet ring bolts after a tragic Quickie Flush accident. But that's another story


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

I don't mind a Rockin' toilet.
But if mine starts Twistin', I'm gonna Shout!

Happy Trails,
Doug

< Sorry... that was soooo bad!







>


----------



## rdvholtwood (Sep 18, 2008)

PDX_Doug said:


> I don't mind a Rockin' toilet.
> But if mine starts Twistin', I'm gonna Shout!
> 
> Happy Trails,
> ...










Now that thar iz funny...


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

PDX_Doug said:


> I don't mind a Rockin' toilet.
> But if mine starts Twistin', I'm gonna Shout!
> 
> Happy Trails,
> ...


Doug, were you in the shower again?


----------



## Silvrsled (Jul 24, 2008)

California Jim said:


> Just tighten the two bolts holding it down which is most likely the problem. If not then it's possible that the closet ring that the toilet hooks onto is loose. Again an easy fix. Just pull off the toilet and tighten or re-drill the two bolts holding the closet ring to the camper floor. This toilet uses a reusable rubber seal so no need to fool around with a messy wax ring or buy any parts.
> 
> I had to redo my closet ring bolts after a tragic Quickie Flush accident. But that's another story


thanks! The trailer is in storage right now but we plan on doing a camping trip right after Christmas. I'll check it then.


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

California Jim said:


> Just tighten the two bolts holding it down which is most likely the problem. If not then it's possible that the closet ring that the toilet hooks onto is loose. Again an easy fix. Just pull off the toilet and tighten or re-drill the two bolts holding the closet ring to the camper floor. This toilet uses a reusable rubber seal so no need to fool around with a messy wax ring or buy any parts.
> 
> I had to redo my closet ring bolts after a tragic Quickie Flush accident. But that's another story


I forgot about that

Thor


----------



## BaseCamp (Jun 10, 2005)

My 06 21RS developed the same problem was year. It started to leak where the toilet meets the floor. It turns out the hole was cut off center at the factory and they cut a couple of inches more to the side in order to line-up. This left 2 of the screws with no wood to bite into. The remaining 2 screws held up for the first year but failed in the second year (after the warranty expired of course).

I was able to find a metal ring at Home Depot made for repairing a home toilet. Works great.


----------

